# fatality........prayers........



## adirondackhick (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey all,
While not a pro, I do a little bit of climbing and cutting up here in the dacks.... Wanting prayers for my little bro's friend/family. He is a fireman down in North Carolina (raleigh area). I guess he just found out that his co worker, on his part time tree job (which he's been doing for years), just had an accident and passed away this morning while doing a tree job. 
*I do not have details, nor am I trying to spread "gossip". *Just trying to keep everyone on thier toes with safety. He was appx. 50ft up trimming/rigging, and went down, hard. He went into cardiac arrest and passed.......... 
Please stay safe.. No need for reply.. Just be safe and give a prayer or two to friends/fam.
Thanks
Adirondackhick


----------



## JTinaTree (Mar 2, 2010)

*Durham,NC Firefighter dies today*

Yeah, one of the guys down my street is a Durham firefighter too, and new the Guy. Its a bad situation all around, his family will be in my prayers.. Thats the third death in the area in the last few weeks.. It reminds me to be extra carefull so i can go home to the Wife and Baby Girl.. But sometimes being carefull is not enough.
Here is the news link http://www.wral.com/news/news_briefs/story/7148156/


----------



## logging22 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers sent anyway.


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers, Joe.


----------



## fishercat (Mar 3, 2010)

*ditto..........*

thoughts and prayers sent.


----------

